# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Gautier Capuçon | Dvořák: Cello Concerto*

*1. Allegro 0:00
2. Adagio, ma non troppo 16:05
3. Finale: Allegro moderato - Andante - Allegro vivo 28:25

Gautier Capuçon, cello
Paavo Järvi, conductor
Orchestre de Paris*

Very nice performance, with the camera as a very good orchestra member.

youtube links

*I have listened to this concerto by several other cellists and this is by far my favorite. The passion of Gautier Capuçon's playing brings tears to my eyes. The first five minutes of the second movement is simply overwhelming in its power and beauty. This whole orchestra is wonderful and the conductor quite entertaining. Thank you for sharing it with us!﻿

Simply exquisite. I have never heard a cello sound as beautiful as it does in this very piece.﻿

Putin and Zoro!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Franz Schubert "Der Lindenbaum" Yvonne Timoianu Cello, Alexander Preda, Piano*

Almost painfully beautiful piece!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bach - Piano Concertos*

*Piano - Deszö Ránki & Edit Klukon, Philharmonia Végh, conductor - András Keller*

youtube link

*really when I feel disconnected from the good's of life this is the best way to connect myself to my beautiful Universe.... great heavenly music!... Genious Bach...

Maravilloso en grado superlativo es esta obra contrapuntistica, solo al estilo de Bach!!!

A perfect performance, sound is brilliant! Love every piece.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Delius - Sea Drift 1/2 (Proms 2012)*

*BBC Proms 2012
Prom 1: First Night of the Proms
Delius - Sea Drift
Bryn Terfel bass-baritone
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Mark Elder, conductor*

This is beautiful orchestral/vokal music! I get a lot of accosiations to spring and summer.

youtube comments

*Terfel is the best ever. And his English diction is immaculate, as is his sensitivity to this text.

marvelous singing and playing. Thank you for sharing. It made my day happier!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Delius - Sea Drift 2/2 (Proms 2012)*

youtube comments

* So very beautiful...but so very sad. I think it is one of Delius' greatest works...perhaps even his masterpiece.

Excellent performance! Every nuance, both vocal and orchestral, teased out to something like perfection! They got the force and flow just right...

So good. Having the subtitles is a big help.Thanks for posting.*


----------

